# Powerbelts on a Kentucky hunt



## 44magpastor (Dec 17, 2011)

This week, I had a chance go on a muzzleloader hunt in Kentucky.  In my CVA Optima, I use 245 gr Powerbelts, sighted in at 100 yards.  I've never shot anything except targets with my muzzleloader.

On the first morning, I get a 75 yard at a nice buck.  Tall rack, outside his ears.  I shoot.  When the smoke cleared, I was shocked to see the buck running directly away from me, showing no signs of being hit.  

I sit tight for 3 hours.  Finally,  I walk to where the deer was standing.  Nothing.  I walk to where he went in the woods and found one spot of blood.  Inside the woods I find a few drops of blood about every 30 feet.  After about 75 yards, I lose the trail totally.  

I make a wide circle and find the buck about 75 yards beyond where I lost the trail.  He was hit  low in the neck.  Just to the left of his shoulder.  He poured blood the last 40 yards.  He had made a little "dogleg" that threw me off.

I was VERY disappointed in the bullet performance.  THere was no evidence at the shot that the buck was hit. The deer ran 125 yards before there was any blood and it was very faint.  From where I shot, to where I found him was about 300 yards.

What helped me was, I shot him in an open field and could watch him for a long way, after the shot.  If it had been in the woods, I would have little idea which direction he ran pretty quickly.  125 yards before blood is not good imo.

Think I'm going to switch to Barnes.


----------



## RNC (Dec 17, 2011)

pics of the buck please ;]


----------



## 44magpastor (Dec 17, 2011)

RNC said:


> pics of the buck please ;]




They are on my cell phone, but I'll try to describe him:

HUGE deer, in terms of body.  Biggest one I've ever killed.  Live weight 225lbs.  He was a 7 point with an 18" spread.  Main beams 17".  G-2s about 4-5 inches

One brow tine was missing.  Not broken, just not there.
Broken G-3 on right antler.
Very thin rack

Had a nasty cut on his back from fighting.  Several other holes and cuts.  The place on his back was infected.  THere was a maggot that crawled out of his nose when we were looking at him.

Kept the antlers, chunked the deer.

Hated to, but couldn't eat him.  It was nasty.


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 17, 2011)

I had the same results w/ powerbelts...deer still didnt run far, switched to T/C shockwaves and had better groups and results. Just aim for dead center of the shoulder, they wont go far even if it dont expand..For those who wanted pics here are mine


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Dec 17, 2011)

switch to the 240 Gr. xtp mag bullet  with the MMP black sabot -24 
I will say with 95 grain of BH209 I use this load in my Optima 
man you never try another bullet combo
https://secure.tcarms.com/store/mag-express-sabots-xtp-bullet-cat-no-8246.html


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 18, 2011)

lonewolf5347 said:


> switch to the 240 Gr. xtp mag bullet  with the MMP black sabot -24
> I will say with 95 grain of BH209 I use this load in my Optima
> man you never try another bullet combo
> https://secure.tcarms.com/store/mag-express-sabots-xtp-bullet-cat-no-8246.html



The problem I have is this. The new powerbelts are more expensive and you get fewer than the other packages. I switched to the TC Shockwave and have been pleased with the accuracy and performance. No more problems, done.  These should work too.

Just my opinion.


----------



## tcward (Dec 18, 2011)

IMO powerbelts are most of the time accurate enough, but WAY lacking in performance!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 18, 2011)

tcward said:


> IMO powerbelts are most of the time accurate enough, but WAY lacking in performance!



Very true, I love the accuracy, hate the terminal LACK of performance.


----------



## ReelAffair (Dec 22, 2011)

About 6-7 years few years back when i was still using a cap gun (TC Grey Hawk), i switched from Hornady to try the Power Belt's. I had great groupings, but when i shot and lost a good buck without any blood sign (found it a few months later hog hunting with dogs), I switched back to the Hornady's.  Now that i shoot a T/C, i use the Shockwaves and they have performed exceptional on every deer i've shot.  I will never use Power Belts again,  I've heard too many stories on them. JMO.


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 23, 2011)

Dont feel bad, most modern front stuffer shooters buy into the marketing of the powerbelt and its easy loading. In some of the tighter bored guns they will shoot acceptable but in alot of guns the bullet never makes contact with the rifling leaving erratic groups. 

Powerbelts on game terminal performance or lack there of is well documented on the internet.. They are designed for rapid expansion which leads to lack of penetration and thus in a lot of cases no exit and a spotty bloodtrail... 

Some have recommended the Shockwave, Hornady SST, Traditions Smackdown all the same bullet in different packaging.. I can personally say I had worse on game performance with this family of bullets than even powerbelts. I cannot count the number of deer lost to these bullets from friends and family in the last couple of years.. They are highly prone to core Jacket seperation.. 

The Hornady XTP as mentioned is a great bullet.. My only complaint is accuracy in the guns I shot fell off past 100 yards. .

Which leaves you with your original consideration Barnes. It is the only muzzy bullet I will shoot.. If a gun does not like them and cannot make them work, I will sell the gun.. No fail design, 100 percent weight retention and accuracy.. Shot a ton of deer with them and its the same story each time, pass through and massive blood trail.. Just this past week the GF shot one through both front shoulders, massive trauma and a complete pass thru.. I shot one a few days earlier, severe quartering towards, through theheart running 2/3rds of the body and an exit.. Massive blood and a 40 yard track.. 

Buy some TMZs or T-ez and never look back..


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 24, 2011)

lack of shot placement is the #1 cause of poor blood trails. I shot the 250gr Aerolite powerbelt this year and it left a huge 3" entrance hole in the side of his shoulder with a lot of blood on the ground, He made it about 20 yards.

Gorgeous buck though.


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 24, 2011)

FrontierGander said:


> lack of shot placement is the #1 cause of poor blood trails. I shot the 250gr Aerolite powerbelt this year and it left a huge 3" entrance hole in the side of his shoulder with a lot of blood on the ground, He made it about 20 yards.
> 
> Gorgeous buck though.



How was the exit


----------



## 12pointer (Dec 24, 2011)

Man I know where you are coming from I shot a real nice 8pt. sat. afternoon of opening blk powder season at around 80yds. broadside in a clearcut when the smoked cleared he was running back into the woods with his tail between his legs and seemed to be hurted real bad , I jumped the deer about 30 yds. inside the wood line where he had layed down . I backed off and came back sunday morning and never did find the buck. I dont thank I will be shootng powerbelts next season.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 1, 2012)

I shot a hog and a doe this year with a 348gr powerbelt. I got a pass through on the hog but it didn't seem to expand it had a perfect punch in and out and left very little blood but he didn't go far. The doe it expanded to a pandcake and found it in the shoulder on the othere side, it destroyed her heart and she only went 15yrds but not one drop of blood on the ground...I'm also looking into new bullets so this thread has been helpfull thanks guys


----------



## golffreak (Jan 1, 2012)

Not a fan of powerbelts.


----------



## AMBUSHER (Jan 12, 2012)

_"Think I'm going to switch to Barnes". _Get yourself some TMZ or TEZ's, a stiff load of 3F 777 or BlackHorn and never look back!


----------

